# Problem mit dem Sound

## bvetter

genauer gesagt ich hab überhaupt keinen sound

hab ne soundblaster live!, der dazugehörige treiber ist im kernel fest drin, verwende kernel version 2.4.19-gentoo-r7. mein user ist in der gruppe audio eingetragen. 

esd gibt beim starten von hand via gnome-terminal folgendes aus

```
SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed

Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 8bit failed

Trying 48Khz, 16bit stereo.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 8bit failed

Trying 22.05Khz, 8bit stereo.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 22.05Khz, stereo, 8bit failed

Trying 44.1Khz, 16bit mono.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 44.1Khz, mono, 8bit failed

Trying 22.05Khz, 8bit mono.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 22.05Khz, mono, 8bit failed

Trying 11.025Khz, 8bit stereo.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 11.025Khz, stereo, 8bit failed

Trying 11.025Khz, 8bit mono.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 11.025Khz, mono, 8bit failed

Trying 8.192Khz, 8bit mono.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Audio device open for 8.192Khz, mono, 8bit failed

Trying 8Khz, 8bit mono.

SNDCTL_DSP_SETFRAGMENT: Invalid argument

Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal.
```

und das gnome mixer_applet2 gibt folgendes aus

```

Mixer  Device /dev/mixer has neither volume nor PCM channels

```

 muss die genaue fehlermeldung gleich noch ma checken  :Smile: 

die berechtigungen in /dev/sound hab ich schon auf 0770 abgeändert 

hoffe auf hilfe  :Smile: 

bvetter

----------

## mglauche

sieht nicht gut aus, bei mir sagt die live beim start im kernel log ("dmesg"):

Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.18, 18:47:04 Aug  4 2002

PCI: Found IRQ 15 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 15 with 00:04.2

emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 8 model 0x8027 found, IO at 0xb800-0xb81f, IRQ 15

ac97_codec: AC97  codec, id: 0x5452:0x4123 (TriTech TR A5)

schau mal, ob so was bei dir im log steht.

----------

## bvetter

Aug 13 18:09:29 localhost Creative EMU10K1 PCI Audio Driver, version 0.18, 17:40:27 Aug 13 2002                                                                                             Aug 13 18:09:29 localhost emu10k1: EMU10K1 rev 7 model 0x8064 found, IO at 0xd400-0xd41f, IRQ 4                                                                                             Aug 13 18:09:29 localhost ac97_codec: AC97 Audio codec, id: 0x8384:0x7608 (SigmaTel STAC9708)                                                                                               Aug 13 18:09:29 localhost emu10k1: SBLive! 5.1 card detected

das steht bei mir im kernel log für jeden boot vorgang

----------

